# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Sanding/Polishing Floating Floor

## Renno Bob

To all the floor guys out there, I had our timber floor laid about 2 years ago when we built our house, well I laid them with a Carpenter mate of mine.
The boards were from Stonecraft in Adelaide, laid on concrete slab with a thin whitish foam layer underneath, tongue and groove boards glued together but not fixed to the concrete..... They are factory sprayed to a 65% Satin finish.
Was told by salesman that these boards were put down years ago in the Foyer of Channel 7 and they still look brand new. Well ours look as new in a room that doesn't get used very much and look crap in our main living area. Even though we have "felt feet" under our dining room chairs and plastic stops under our bar stools the boards in this room look like they have weathered through 10 plus years of traffic.
Was told they can be sanded up to 2 times in their lifetime so my question is a: do you know what kind of floor boards I am trying to describe and b: has anyone ever sanded/polished these boards and do you recommend I have them done to fix my problem?

----------


## Dusty

It can be done, Bob. 
Just as long as the sander is careful you should be fine. 
Be prepared for the boards to still move as you walk across them, which means it won't look as flat and level as a proper strip floor.  
Having them re-done will give you a far superior surface to the one currently sprayed onto the boards, so it will be well worth your while.

----------


## timdavis@activ8

Sorry won't have anyhting to do with resanding floating floors.Veneers are generally too thin and too risky cuttuing with heavy machinery . Someone else desperate enough might take a chance. But be sure they know what they are doing. Ask for a reference from a prevoius jod.

----------


## Renno Bob

Thanks for the replies Dusty and Tim. 
Problem is with two replies and one for and one against I am none the wiser. 
Hey dusty what do you mean when you say "be prepared for the boards to move" are you saying the sanding will open up the joints???

----------


## Dusty

No, the sanding won't open up the boards, it's just that seeing as it's a floating floor and not fixed down to anything, the individual boards move slightly as you walk over them, which means, as you look across the room you will see that it's not as flat as a proper tongue & groove strip floor. This may...or may not, give you the @@@@@. 
I've rescued a few floating floors (in my desperation... LOL) by re-sanding them and re-coating them with a far better finish than what they came out of the factory with. Much to the delight of the home owners.

----------

